

MEGA65 – Open 8-Bit Computer - turbolent
http://mega65.org/

======
unwind
This was submitted only 5 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9425628](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9425628).
There was some discussion back then.

------
userbinator
What is this "4502" processor? I suppose it's related to the 6502 in some way,
but I can't find much info on it.

The specs are a bit ridiculous though, especially the graphics: "upto
1920x1200 256 colour" \- I don't see how you could even fit that in the 128KB
of RAM it claims to have.

Funny they had to blur out "Commodore" in one of the screenshots...

~~~
porsupah
There are some informative threads here:

[http://www.lemon64.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=56191](http://www.lemon64.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=56191)

[http://www.lemon64.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=51542](http://www.lemon64.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=51542)

"The GS4510 is compatible with the 4502, which in turn is compatible with the
65CE02"

As for the graphics:

"There is a new graphics mode to access the full colour graphics. This is the
biggest difference from the real C65's which used an awkward bitplane mode
that is not really that friendly to 8-bit CPUs. The new modes are actually
enhanced text modes where the characters are defined using 64 bytes, each
providing the colour for one of the 64 pixels in the character. This allows
large highres images with repetitive sections to be drawn without using gobs
of RAM. Remember that 1920x1200 is >2Mpixels, which would be >2MB of chipram
required. The C65GS like the real C65 has 128KB of chipram."

------
rogeryu
Can't wait to run C64 games at 50x the original speed! But very cool this! ;-)

